# lenteur installation des applications



## taupeniveau (31 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Possesseurs d'une Apple TV 4th gen depuis deux jours, je ne parviens pas à installer des applications. En effet, le téléchargement depuis l'app store est extrêmement lent. Pourtant la connexion internet est bien fonctionnelle et pas lente du tout sur mes autres équipements. J'ai réussi après 2h de chargement à installer l'application TV de Bouygues et la lecture des vidéos est fluides et de bonne qualité. Ce qui montre que le soucis ne vient pas de la connexion.

Des idées?

je vous remercie par avance.


----------

